# what a find!



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I just finished refurbishing this Vera Bradley bag I found at Goodwill for $3.00. It was missing the button, dirty, had a few stains, and the cardboard "stiffener" in the bottom had definitely seen better days. I treated the stains, washed it, added a new button and a corrugated plastic stiffener. The button isn't quite right, but it seems to go well. There is still one faint stain on the front, but it isn't really noticeable. I'm tickled!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job.....I love it!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Great find and I really like the button you used. I had my own wonderful find a few months ago at our local Hospice Thrift Shop. I got a Stone Mountain leather purse for $1.00. Almost jumped out of my skin when I found it.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

I love your purse! Good job.
Last summer during yard sale season one of my knitting buddies went to a home where the lady was downsizing. My friend picked up 6 Vera Bradley purses for 25 cents each!!!! And she picked up 4 Vera Bradley totes for 50 cents each.!!! I use the quilted purses and totes also, I sure wish I had gone to that yard sale too!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

congratulations. Well done.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

grandmatky said:


> I love your purse! Good job.
> Last summer during yard sale season one of my knitting buddies went to a home where the lady was downsizing. My friend picked up 6 Vera Bradley purses for 25 cents each!!!! And she picked up 4 Vera Bradley totes for 50 cents each.!!! I use the quilted purses and totes also, I sure wish I had gone to that yard sale too!


I love those! I was at a garage sale a couple of years ago and picked up a NEW Le Sac for $1.00 and a couple of used Etienne Aigner purses for 25 cents each!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Perfect! Good for you! I love a story like this.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great find and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely! That's the only way to buy good hand bags and totes! Garage sales and thrift stores.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't you just love a good bargain!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Go girl!!! You did well.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice find!! Good job fixing it up.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks lovely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice job of recycling!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is so cute!! Great work!! &#128150;


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

wow!! great job cleaning that vera up


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful find and worth the work of restoring!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Great job. I love finding those bargains and refurbishing. Such a shame to toss something because of a little stain or wear.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

You did a great job with your find - looks like new. Enjoy it...


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

motormom said:


> I just finished refurbishing this Vera Bradley bag I found at Goodwill for $3.00. It was missing the button, dirty, had a few stains, and the cardboard "stiffener" in the bottom had definitely seen better days. I treated the stains, washed it, added a new button and a corrugated plastic stiffener. The button isn't quite right, but it seems to go well. There is still one faint stain on the front, but it isn't really noticeable. I'm tickled!


GreT find indeed! I love the Vera Bradley patterns!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job. Crafty folks can always fix something.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the button, nice find !


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, lucky you! It now looks brand new!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

looks wonderful, great job, it is very pretty


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job, and I like the button!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Bravo! Well done!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Wonderful job. Good as new.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The button works fine. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I guess you were lucky. Those names don't mean anything to me but if you had said "L.L. Bean" I would have been excited. I'm a one purse forever person.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you did a super repair on that


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Tickled "pink", I'm sure! Love! Vera Bradley!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great find! :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great find and it looks beautiful.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great find! No one will know except you and KP!


----------



## EarthNstone (Apr 27, 2015)

well done! It's so cool that you gave this bag a new life.


----------

